
The Trendy Perks Employees Don't Want - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20190215-three-trendy-workplace-perks-and-three-boring-ones-that-work
======
GhostVII
Instead of unlimited leave, I think companies should have mandatory leave. If
you require every employee to take a few weeks off in a year, it removes any
sort of pressure to avoid taking a day off, while unlimited leave does the
opposite, in my opinion. And it benefits the company too - it makes sure that
there isn't a single person who is so critical to operations that they can't
take a day off (reducing the "bus factor").

~~~
aldanor
Some companies already do have obligatory “compliance” leave, especially in
the finance field.

------
fileoffset
It is my experience that the more perks a company has, the worse the culture.
Too many perks now act as a large red flag, as it suggests that the company
cannot retain staff without them.

~~~
justtopost
To a point. A company with zero perks feels like wage-slaving, but too many
feels like a frathouse. There seems to be a sweet spot depending on average
age of employee. Older companies do better with parent friendly perks, while
younger orgs benefit from 'being mom' and taking care of laundry, food, etc.
While I agree that too many perks is usually a smokescreen _ahemgoogleahem_ ,
having none usually reflects badly too in my view.

